# vistprint.....profit margin



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone has any idea how much vistaprint profit margin is (i know the offer lots, but let's just say with their business cards and postcards)....
just doing my assignment before investing into it.

any idea/opinion/experience, please share. thank you.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

VistaPrint Financial Reports


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

wow, that's a lot to read... thanks, rick.


----------

